# Sheez With Us @ the 2nd Annual Peanut Butter Jam



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

We did a Sunday afternoon benefit for the local food bank at a pub in Belle River last weekend. This was our 3rd gig as a band, the place was packed and we had a blast. To get in you had to bring a jar of jam or PB and we collected over 300 jars and $500 in donations. 



















Somebody even took some video and sent it to us. Hope you like it..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/big-daddy/6211074355/in/photostream


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like good time! Great job!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey Big_Daddy really enjoyed the vid. sounds like some other old blues guy keep on rocking


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, guys. That's about the only old blues tune we do, but it is a lot of fun.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great video. We cover that too, always a fun song to play.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, Dave. Yeah, I just love the groove in that tune, too, especially with the harp intro.


----------

